# Mallards near Savannah, GA



## chavie (Jan 4, 2017)

Does anyone know if there are any mallards near Savannah? I'm not asking for your hunting hole just maybe a city or general area. I shoot a lot of woodies and Canadian geese and in Darien mostly teal but I can't seem to find the green heads anywhere.


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2017)

Seen one in city market one time.  

Seriously, go look.  There's a breadth of accessible public land.  This front pushing should have something with it.  I've killed 'em down there in the past.


----------



## chavie (Jan 4, 2017)

Public land as in where? Are you talking about the WMAs?


----------



## GSURugger (Jan 4, 2017)

Plenty of it in your area.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2017)

*The only place I know you can see a mallard in Savannah*

is Lake Mayer. The Police will arrest you for killing one in a city park. They are all tame anyway.
I hate to break the bad news but other than a stray pet from somebody's pond chance is your going to see a mallard are few and far between and if you do it would be after the season.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2017)

GSURugger said:


> Seen one in city market one time.
> 
> Seriously, go look.  There's a breadth of accessible public land.  This front pushing should have something with it.  I've killed 'em down there in the past.


Had to be on a plate


----------



## The Fever (Jan 4, 2017)

chavie said:


> Public land as in where? Are you talking about the WMAs?



Ain't a man on here going to give up duck spots, locations, areas, regions, or continents for you with a public question like that. Too few birds and too many people already. Best of luck brother.


----------



## hrstille (Jan 4, 2017)

If you're looking for green, you need to pack the truck and head west.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2017)

hrstille said:


> If you're looking for green, you need to pack the truck and head west.


About 12 hours to be exact.


----------



## GLS (Jan 4, 2017)

Near Pennyworth Island, 1975-80.  Things have changed since then, however.  Time travel is the only option around here for reliably finding mallards.


----------



## Triple BB (Jan 4, 2017)

we shoot mallards quite often on the coast...just not greenheads. Summer mallards are thick down there.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2017)

GLS said:


> Near Pennyworth Island, 1975-80.  Things have changed since then, however.  Time travel is the only option around here for reliably finding mallards.



I have killed them up the river in the same time frame. But not anymore.


----------



## DEE--Bo (Jan 4, 2017)

hrstille said:


> If you're looking for green, you need to pack the truck and head west.



I don't know about all that.


----------



## chavie (Jan 4, 2017)

Yeah like I just said I'm not looking for your hunting spots I'm just asking if anyone has seen them anywhere around savannah. Ive seen them hanging out in neighborhoods in pooler but obviously the ponds are surrounded by houses. I'm trying to shoot different ducks but it's looking like I'm stuck to a select few haha.


----------



## chavie (Jan 4, 2017)

One of the guys at bass pro was talking about mallards in Claxton but other than that I haven't heard anything. I don't know if I can head that far west for a mallard haha


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 4, 2017)

chavie said:


> One of the guys at bass pro was talking about mallards in Claxton but other than that I haven't heard anything. I don't know if I can head that far west for a mallard haha



Was he steering you over to the area where they sell mallard killing guns and shells?


----------



## chavie (Jan 4, 2017)

No I went in there for dove mojos haha he tried though


----------



## humdandy (Jan 4, 2017)

We have them in Screven Co.


----------



## cprince90 (Jan 4, 2017)

We see a few in Bulloch Co quite often. Killed my first one last week and it was a banded drake from Canada.


----------



## Water Swat (Jan 4, 2017)

chavie said:


> One of the guys at bass pro was talking about mallards in Claxton but other than that I haven't heard anything. I don't know if I can head that far west for a mallard haha



You don't want to kill them that bad then haha


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 4, 2017)

Water Swat said:


> You don't want to kill them that bad then haha



That's ok, too many people out there too.  I can't imagine how the local duck hunters feel about all us oosers


----------



## chavie (Jan 4, 2017)

Cprince90 you better go play the lotto you are on a lucky streak right now. With my luck it would be an exotic green headed bald eagle that's been extinct since 1894


----------



## chavie (Jan 4, 2017)

Looks like I need to do a lot more driving if I'm after the mallards


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Jan 4, 2017)

A drake mallard was killed in our woody hole in Savannah area this year, first one in three years of hunting the property.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 4, 2017)

*Not that far WEST ......*

There's quite a few West but nowhere near 12 hours, at least this past weekend!!!


----------



## chavie (Jan 5, 2017)

How far west we talkin here?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 5, 2017)

Barebowyer said:


> There's quite a few West but nowhere near 12 hours, at least this past weekend!!!


Your not in Savannah are you? If he lives in Savannah it takes 4.5 to 5 hours to get the Alabama State line. Add 4 hours to cross Alabama and then another 3 to cross Mississippi. Add in Gas stops , food stops and you got another hour.  Now that is to get to the Mississippi River. 
Talked with Arkie1 the other night and he was headed to his home town near Walnut Ridge in NE Arkansas. He was driving 12 hours.  Yea I know you can kill mallards allot closer but I am talking  about the heart of the Mississippi Flyway. 
Now if you live in Middle Georgia or around the Atlanta area it is allot closer.  If you live in North Georgia you can kill mallards. You can kill Mallards in Georgia but I have allot better chance of killing scoters and divers where I am at than I have chance to see mallards.
 You can also get on I 95 and drive north and kill them to. 
12 hours is about the Mississippi River. Thats where I from.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 5, 2017)

DEE--Bo said:


> I don't know about all that.


Remember I know where you hunt. You kill mallards. yea. If i had your spot


----------



## duckmaster14 (Jan 5, 2017)

chavie said:


> How far west we talkin here?



You got to drive my man. Put in the windshield time and find the spots. Then get really lucky. I've killed mallards in statesboro, pooler, rincon. My first trip to Arkansas this year I drove 1,750 miles in 2.5 days and didn't pull the trigger. If you want green heads and you live in GA, it's gonna take some work and some luck.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 5, 2017)

duckmaster14 said:


> You got to drive my man. Put in the windshield time and find the spots. Then get really lucky. I've killed mallards in statesboro, pooler, rincon. My first trip to Arkansas this year I drove 1,750 miles in 2.5 days and didn't pull the trigger. If you want green heads and you live in GA, it's gonna take some work and some luck.


Exactly.


----------



## jasper181 (Jan 5, 2017)

There are a few around, it just takes looking. The front this weekend may help, we had some in our beaver pond in Tatnall county.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 5, 2017)

Any numbers go west


----------



## bcspinks89 (Jan 5, 2017)

Used to kill a bunch of mallards in my hometown 2.5 hours from Savannah.


----------



## Mathu54 (Jan 6, 2017)

According to the Wildlife Resources Division recap of hunts at butler they kill mallards often.     However, every huddle house conversation I've had in the area only indicates a few ring necks and disappointed hunters.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 6, 2017)

look your always going to have a few around some are local and some not.  But you can not ask where I can kill mallards around Savannah.  I have hunted this area since the late 70s and as GLS has posted back in those days we got a fair amount. Salt water intrusion has become a big factor along with the large money duck operations to our north. Now I am sure that if some body has a pond or a lake that has food you can have mallards in this area.  Bottom line is this and it goes for most of Georgia. If we had puddle ducks other than wood ducks here in our state ask your self a question why would everybody be packing to go to Arkansas, Louisiana,Mississippi or other points west. If these folks that go west had mallards do you think they would  go to Arkansas? Arkansas is not like going to the beach in Florida.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 6, 2017)

I hear that skeeter branch is holding a good many right now.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 6, 2017)

Skeeter branch is a DUCK HUNTING JOKE. Amateurs go there


----------



## mcarge (Jan 7, 2017)

Someone created release birds just for this scenario; guys that have to shoot a mallard near Savannah...have at it. Personally I would rather watch the paint dry.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 7, 2017)

DRBugman85 said:


> Skeeter branch is a DUCK HUNTING JOKE. Amateurs go there



In case you haven't seen the numerous posts where I slam tamies shootz........ My post was also a joke.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 7, 2017)

mcarge said:


> Someone created release birds just for this scenario; guys that have to shoot a mallard near Savannah...have at it. Personally I would rather watch the paint dry.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 7, 2017)

Coastal GA is about one of worst places a duck hunter can hunt. We scratch out a few birds here and there, but you'll never kill limits with any consistency. Many days you never touch the trigger or shoot once or twice. Killing mallards around Savannah just isn't common, in fact it's usually just a lucky surprise. Like others said, save money and travel west.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 7, 2017)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Coastal GA is about one of worst places a duck hunter can hunt. We scratch out a few birds here and there, but you'll never kill limits with any consistency. Many days you never touch the trigger or shoot once or twice. Killing mallards around Savannah just isn't common, in fact it's usually just a lucky surprise. Like others said, save money and travel west.


You and I know if we had them we would be killing them!
Great post.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2017)

Found some in the frozen food section at Publix.


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Jan 19, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> Found some in the frozen food section at Publix.



Did they kick you out when you started shooting them?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2017)

Chewbaka81 said:


> Did they kick you out when you started shooting them?



Nope


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jan 19, 2017)

I saw quite a few mallards in the Savannah NWR this week.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2017)

Did you do the drive?


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 19, 2017)

They wanted to open up one the impoundments this year for youth hunting this year and the bird watchers came out in force. I don't think they changed it. It would be a great youth hunt with allot of different types of ducks for the kids.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've hunted Ga for about 7 years and have killed 9 mallards. If you want green heads head west. I would go to Arkansas then stop to pee and get gas and keep going to Kansas or Oklahoma. I have actually seen more mallards this year in my area but I haven't shot a single one for a couple Reasons ( public land :-/) . I did shoot my first black duck this season but I scouted those rascals for a two weeks.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 25, 2017)

king killer delete said:


> They wanted to open up one the impoundments this year for youth hunting this year and the bird watchers came out in force. I don't think they changed it. It would be a great youth hunt with allot of different types of ducks for the kids.



Guess I need to shave and shrink a few feet!!! Lol


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 27, 2017)

GobbleAndGrunt78 said:


> Guess I need to shave and shrink a few feet!!! Lol


I will go as your adult


----------

